# Lionel Standard Gauge No. 8 Engine



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2020)

Need some help. I just purchased a No. 8 Lionel Standard Gauge engine that was not wired. I wired it to a forward/ reverse switch and can't get it to run. There is a 5th wire on the top of the motor that looks like it attaches to a breaker point devise. I am only just getting into model trains and have worked on a couple of locomotors but none had the 5th wire. Can anyone help me figure out how to wire this? I would greatly appreciate it. I would like to get the engine running for my grandkids.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The pendulum switch has four connections. One connector is in line with the center rail (Hot). Run the fifth wire here to your two bulbs. Across from the hot is the common (ground) From the switch to the motor field to the frame to the drive wheels to the outer rails. The sides go to one motor brush.

The circuit is center rail to switch to brush through armature to second brush to switch to motor field to frame to wheel to outer frame.

Bulbs ground out to the frame and need a wire from the center rail at the point of the pendulum switch.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/b123/000200.pdf


----------

